# You say you carry it every day



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

As I go through the posts I see a lot of people say that they carry a slingshot every day. Could you tell me, is that so that you can take advantage of shooting whenever possible? I mean does anyone actually carry a slingshot for self-defense? I know a lot of people who have concealed carry permits and carry a handgun for self-defense. I think that's great. I swore to support and defend the consitution that gives them the right to do that. I choose not to. I used to carry a rifle and a handgun as a tool of my trade (military). I've always said that if I every felt the need to carry a firearm again I wouldn't really care if I had a permit or not. Yes, I do own them and can sure as heck use them.









I also know that there are a lot of people who carry a folding knife for self-defense.

I used to carry a folding SS in my ruck for survival purposes. It was for hunting purposes if I need it and it was tactically prudent to have a fire. But, probably since I'm new to SS building and shooting, I've never considered one as a defensive weapon.

I'd be interested in hearing the views of others on the forum.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Like you, I'd carry one out in the wilderness and use it for a survival situation, aka, food. Where I live, I don't and never have had to worry about self
defense. So, I leave mine at home or in the car until needed.









sean


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I doubt there are many here who carry a SS as a true self defense weapon although in a pinch it might come in handy...most I think carry it so that they can take advantage of any chance to shoot or for those who hunt as a chance to do a little hunting when ever possible.


----------



## nobody (Feb 13, 2012)

I carry mine everywere I go. All I can say is if a guy pulled a pocket knife on me im going to back up and put a .50 lead ball probeled by a double set of tapered theraband gold beetween his eyes. I bet that would hurt







. I also carry mine for shooting in the woods.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

TLR said:


> All I can say is if a guy pulled a pocket knife on me im going to back up and put a .50 lead ball probeled by a double set of tapered theraband gold beetween his eyes.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I carry mine to shoot cans and bottles on the side of the road.
"Hey Mr. Mugger, before you stab me let me step back, fish out and load my slingshot. You'll be sorry then!"


----------



## nobody (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Hrawk and MJ - I have to say that's what I was hoping to hear. I suppose that you could use it as sort of a Kubaton but... I'll keep an open mind. I do agree that if I have a slingshot and ammo, I guess I could get a gun. Then again I could say the same thing if I had a rock. I do love going to the pistol range but, I'm finding as much satisfaction out of shooting what I build. So far I've built three with varying levels of success and haven't reached the bottom of the scrap pile yet.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I carry a slingshot all the time. It is just fun to be able to shoot sometimes. I plink at all sorts of stuff when I walk through the woods or walk along the beach. And I do hunt with it occasionally. I do not shoot outside every day, but most days I do a bit of shooting indoors at least.

As for self defense ... I think a slingshot would be very low on the list of things I would use for self defense, except perhaps as a striking weapon as illustrated by Bill Hays.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

For target shooting, I use a wood-frame SS. In my part of CO Springs, I need protection. To remedy that, I carry a Daisy B52 with the brace removed in my back pocket. To make quick work of firing it, I added a magnet to the daisy pouch, which holds a 3/8" hex nut firmly in place. Whatever it does to a would-be assailant, it doesn't tickle. I've used twice, and had no trouble either time. Still, a gun would be safer and more reliable. When I can afford it, I'll definitely be buying a Ruger. 500


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Where I live, carrying a newspaper folded the wrong way will get you a visit from the police. Long Island is pretty much North Korea without the flags.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I got back into Slingshots, after 40 years of shooting one every now and then. I believe that self-sufficiency is becoming more and more important as our lives age. There just might come a day, when sling shots/bows, bows, black powder, muzzle loader and blowguns will be the only weapons that will be much good. One can make the ammo.Guns are hard to control, ammo, not so much. In less you are set up (including bullets an powder) to reload the ammo needed for your weapons

I hope that I will never have to count on a Slingshot for survival or self defense, but if the time ever came, I want to be prepared. That is why I shoot every day no matter what.



TLR said:


> I carry mine everywere I go. All I can say is if a guy pulled a pocket knife on me im going to back up and put a .50 lead ball probeled by a double set of tapered theraband gold beetween his eyes. I bet that would hurt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you on the 50 cal.. One could easily dispatch a deserving bad guy if need be, with a well placed shot.

You pick the Top 100 shooters on this forum and give them all the lead they can carry, they would be one dangerous unit.A sling shot is a pretty quite weapon that has the capability of doing proper damage if needed.

I would rather have a gun and unlimited ammo as well as a slingshot, but if I had to make the choice of the two, and knowing that the "gun" ammo will be limited, I would have to choose a good sling shot and unlimited band/tube material.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I carry a ss every day for self defence, but more for dogs than man although I’ve encountered problems with both. As for man, I have little hopes of drawing and getting a shot off in a timely manner. My primary weapon is a cane which I’ve used on dogs, both 2 and 4 legged types. Once a sword cane, but my favourite by far is one from Cane Masters with an oversize crook. I’ve used my blowpipe disguised as a walking stick twice on dogs. It could very well double as a bo in a tight. Dogs are a problem here although a few years back the government stepped in and cleaned things up somewhat. I went for over two years without a problem and then a few months back I was attacked twice in one day. I used my cane both times. The last I saw of the first dog he was yelping as he rounded the corner. The second reconsidered after I went into a defensive twirl, or is it a spin? Both manoeuvres exist but it’s been years since I was schooled and I can’t remember which name goes with which manoeuvre. The ss will give more range than my cane, which I like, but I’ll part with the ss before the cane.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> All I can say is if a guy pulled a pocket knife on me im going to back up and put a .50 lead ball probeled by a double set of tapered theraband gold beetween his eyes.











[/quote]
bulls eye


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Abe_Stranger said:


> For target shooting, I use a wood-frame SS. In my part of CO Springs, I need protection. To remedy that, I carry a Daisy B52 with the brace removed in my back pocket. To make quick work of firing it, I added a magnet to the daisy pouch, which holds a 3/8" hex nut firmly in place. Whatever it does to a would-be assailant, it doesn't tickle. I've used twice, and had no trouble either time. Still, a gun would be safer and more reliable. When I can afford it, I'll definitely be buying a Ruger. 500


guys, think that out just a bit







if you need to protect yourselves there is an acceptable distance allowed by law







your gonna have a hard time justifying shooting a bad guy with a sling shot







unless he's in arms reach







but by that time your pretty much ****** anyway


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pgandy said:


> I carry a ss every day for self defence, but more for dogs than man although I've encountered problems with both. As for man, I have little hopes of drawing and getting a shot off in a timely manner. My primary weapon is a cane which I've used on dogs, both 2 and 4 legged types. Once a sword cane, but my favourite by far is one from Cane Masters with an oversize crook. I've used my blowpipe disguised as a walking stick twice on dogs. It could very well double as a bo in a tight. Dogs are a problem here although a few years back the government stepped in and cleaned things up somewhat. I went for over two years without a problem and then a few months back I was attacked twice in one day. I used my cane both times. The last I saw of the first dog he was yelping as he rounded the corner. The second reconsidered after I went into a defensive twirl, or is it a spin? Both manoeuvres exist but it's been years since I was schooled and I can't remember which name goes with which manoeuvre. The ss will give more range than my cane, which I like, but I'll part with the ss before the cane.


get yourself a good loud whistle, they bother dogs alot


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

/


M_J said:


> I carry mine to shoot cans and bottles on the side of the road.
> "Hey Mr. Mugger, before you stab me let me step back, fish out and load my slingshot. You'll be sorry then!"


excuse me mr. bad man.............. one moment please (loading ss)........................ WHO'S YOUR DADDY?


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

NC, while I understand and respect your position on the subject, I must add that some people don't have a choice. You take what you can get, you know? Like I said, I'd carry a giant Ruger, if I could, but a SS is all I can manage, especially with a little girl in the house. I wouldn't feel right having something so deadly in my home, even with a gun safe. My time in the USMC may have something to do with my qualms against guns. Either way, I think an SS is a potentially effective weapon against attackers, given the right design, of course. Your mock-up of the G12 seems like a great deterrent, for example; place it in the right pocket, pre-loaded--blammo! I'd rather get parole for assault for protecting myself than life without parole for shooting someone with a gun, if you know what I mean.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

ABE, no i do understand the need for self protection, i do carry, have a large gun safe, was in the military, but you and i live off the 1-25 corridor, meaning the DRUG super highway in the U.S. i really dont like the idea of the possibility of even pointing a gun at another human being BUT things being what they are........... i taught my son from about 3 to never touch weapons, funny he was an odd ball, he listened? my guns are always locked up except for 1, i know ****e happens, i had to carry an restraining order for years because a convict in his sick mind thought my 9 year old son and his snow ball throwing posse were gonna get him, so he attempted striking first, i put him in jail, and the cops told me to buy a gun, he was one of the crazier convicts they had handled and he told them he would kill me and my son when he got out, plus he had just got out of prison, he was in for drugs and murder. we live in the middle of seriously disturbed people, in a disturbed world. if you know the law, and rightly have the mindset that we both seem to have than i dont think your worries about shooting an innocent is likely. but, yes i do understand your point of view. life/need sometimes makes your choices for you. shoot straight brother!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

What's the law over there on carrying pepper spray, tazers, stun guns etc ?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pretty liberal, unless something has changed they are legal, varies state by state though


----------



## Hisownself (Feb 11, 2012)

I carry to plink at stuff in the woods. I wouldn't think they are great at self defense but I did read an account from around 1900 when a postal guy used a SS to shoot a guy trying to rob the mail. The police report said it knocked the thief down and the postal guy launched another 5 or 6 at his head. Later postal guy was in serious trouble for aggravated assault. Crazy, huh? By the way, in the report the postal guy said he had guns as well but the slingshot was for defense of the mails.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

The Sling Shot if I can Get my hands on it your the bad guy I am gonna take the Shot. Shoot 1st well talk later but sometimes when I shoot at a small targets IE; Say a can I might miss but larger target not a problem within a decent distance 10/15 feet use it if I got it. Reload do it again So I vote yes if it is deemed needed in the right situation. Other thoughts might say it was needed if your on my Property or messing with my Harley or Jeep ... Enough said You got my Vote Yes....


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

newconvert said:


> I carry a ss every day for self defence, but more for dogs than man although I've encountered problems with both. As for man, I have little hopes of drawing and getting a shot off in a timely manner. My primary weapon is a cane which I've used on dogs, both 2 and 4 legged types. Once a sword cane, but my favourite by far is one from Cane Masters with an oversize crook. I've used my blowpipe disguised as a walking stick twice on dogs. It could very well double as a bo in a tight. Dogs are a problem here although a few years back the government stepped in and cleaned things up somewhat. I went for over two years without a problem and then a few months back I was attacked twice in one day. I used my cane both times. The last I saw of the first dog he was yelping as he rounded the corner. The second reconsidered after I went into a defensive twirl, or is it a spin? Both manoeuvres exist but it's been years since I was schooled and I can't remember which name goes with which manoeuvre. The ss will give more range than my cane, which I like, but I'll part with the ss before the cane.


get yourself a good loud whistle, they bother dogs alot
[/quote]

On another forum someone suggested a sound device that I got from Amazon. It was a specialized item for training dogs and deterring attacks. I bought one and after a month of testing it sets w/o batteries in my closet. It was clear dogs didn't like it and may very well be a good training device. However, forget stopping a dog bent on attacking with it. Surprisingly an umbrella is a very effective weapon against dogs, not to strike with but opening and closing in a rapid manner. Once early on I was caught with nothing, gave my best rebel yell and charged, the dog ran.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I carry a dankung fox pretty much everyday, just for a round of plinking at lunch.

For self defence? Maybe throw it at someones face to distract them while you run away? Chris


----------



## jburdine1956 (Dec 26, 2011)

newconvert said:


> For target shooting, I use a wood-frame SS. In my part of CO Springs, I need protection. To remedy that, I carry a Daisy B52 with the brace removed in my back pocket. To make quick work of firing it, I added a magnet to the daisy pouch, which holds a 3/8" hex nut firmly in place. Whatever it does to a would-be assailant, it doesn't tickle. I've used twice, and had no trouble either time. Still, a gun would be safer and more reliable. When I can afford it, I'll definitely be buying a Ruger. 500


guys, think that out just a bit







if you need to protect yourselves there is an acceptable distance allowed by law







your gonna have a hard time justifying shooting a bad guy with a sling shot







unless he's in arms reach







but by that time your pretty much ****** anyway








[/quote]
I forget exactly what my concealed carry class said but a guy with an edged weapon can cover 20 feet in incredibly short time. Now in my mind, fumbling with ammo, ball and pouch while a guy covers the ground with a knife to get me doesn't seem very favorable. The best scenario with a favorable out come is an ambush situation where he is coming at me when I am ready for him. I would usually also have had the time to get out of dodge unless injured. Not defensible in court unless defending someone or in your home. I'd rather have my Glock.


----------



## jburdine1956 (Dec 26, 2011)

August West said:


> I carry a dankung fox pretty much everyday, just for a round of plinking at lunch.
> 
> For self defence? Maybe throw it at someones face to distract them while you run away? Chris


ONe of the obscure martial arts that I covered was shurikan jitsu, Essentially you carried a number of throwing spikes and practiced throwing at small black targets. The idea was to get good enough to put a spike into the eye of the oncoming assailant, in their case a swordsman. Even if you didn't hit the eye it would be distracting enough to allow you to use more effective weapons.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I think we need a small injection of reality in this discussion. For those of you who have not heard of the "21 foot" rule, it is this. If a guy with a knife is within 21 feet of you and your gun is holstered, he can cut you before you can draw and fire. Obviously there are exceptions to this rule, but in general, trained police officers have been taught for over 20 years that a possible attacker within 21 feet is a danger and the only safe course is to draw and aim the weapon if he is hostile.

Slingshots are not an effective self defense weapon. Maybe if the guy is 50 yards away and not too fast in the sprint, you might be able to get your slingshot and a ball out of your pocket, load, aim, and fire before he got to you. Maybe not.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey Sharkman, another Minnesotan! you in the metro?

I keep a SS in my glove box for plinking and having fun. that said, someone else in another thread brought up that my GS-12 design could be modified a bit and pull double duty as a knuckle duster.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> I think we need a small injection of reality in this discussion. For those of you who have not heard of the "21 foot" rule, it is this. If a guy with a knife is within 21 feet of you and your gun is holstered, he can cut you before you can draw and fire. Obviously there are exceptions to this rule, but in general, trained police officers have been taught for over 20 years that a possible attacker within 21 feet is a danger and the only safe course is to draw and aim the weapon if he is hostile.
> 
> Slingshots are not an effective self defense weapon. Maybe if the guy is 50 yards away and not too fast in the sprint, you might be able to get your slingshot and a ball out of your pocket, load, aim, and fire before he got to you. Maybe not.


the 21 " rules is correct henry, but it only applies to proximity, meaning how close can he be before you might have a chance to react get to your chosen method of self defense and use the weapon before being overcome by your attacker. i court there is a common law 6-9 feet, outside of this range it is not considered self defense, it is considered murder since he was not near enough to harm you. and never shoot at a fleeing assailant. Scrambler, if a man is inside your yard and you shoot him you will go to jail, the law applies to inside your house. imminent danger to life. i have many a friend in jail because they did not distinguish in the house from in the garage.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

newconvert said:


> I think we need a small injection of reality in this discussion. For those of you who have not heard of the "21 foot" rule, it is this. If a guy with a knife is within 21 feet of you and your gun is holstered, he can cut you before you can draw and fire. Obviously there are exceptions to this rule, but in general, trained police officers have been taught for over 20 years that a possible attacker within 21 feet is a danger and the only safe course is to draw and aim the weapon if he is hostile.
> 
> Slingshots are not an effective self defense weapon. Maybe if the guy is 50 yards away and not too fast in the sprint, you might be able to get your slingshot and a ball out of your pocket, load, aim, and fire before he got to you. Maybe not.


the 21 " rules is correct henry, but it only applies to proximity, meaning how close can he be before you might have a chance to react get to your chosen method of self defense and use the weapon before being overcome by your attacker. i court there is a common law 6-9 feet, outside of this range it is not considered self defense, it is considered murder since he was not near enough to harm you. and never shoot at a fleeing assailant. Scrambler, if a man is inside your yard and you shoot him you will go to jail, the law applies to inside your house. imminent danger to life. i have many a friend in jail because they did not distinguish in the house from in the garage.
[/quote]

IMMINENT DANGER is the real factor here.And , how about, the different rules in different states?

What do the rules in Texas say upon this subject?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

there has been a bit of discussion about self protection, and i stated my thoughts, the one thing i failed to mention is that i can walk around with my revolver concealed, my knife in my pocket, but if jonnie law sees the slingshot i could be arrested and they would revoke my CCW, for me i shoot at home or in the mountains, but even in the mountains there are enough idiots that fear everything and just might get reported unless its on state park property.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I carry mine most of the time just for plinking. But if I know ahead of time that there might be some small game where I'm going, I carry two. One for hunting.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

WTBJR said:


> I think we need a small injection of reality in this discussion. For those of you who have not heard of the "21 foot" rule, it is this. If a guy with a knife is within 21 feet of you and your gun is holstered, he can cut you before you can draw and fire. Obviously there are exceptions to this rule, but in general, trained police officers have been taught for over 20 years that a possible attacker within 21 feet is a danger and the only safe course is to draw and aim the weapon if he is hostile.
> 
> Slingshots are not an effective self defense weapon. Maybe if the guy is 50 yards away and not too fast in the sprint, you might be able to get your slingshot and a ball out of your pocket, load, aim, and fire before he got to you. Maybe not.


the 21 " rules is correct henry, but it only applies to proximity, meaning how close can he be before you might have a chance to react get to your chosen method of self defense and use the weapon before being overcome by your attacker. i court there is a common law 6-9 feet, outside of this range it is not considered self defense, it is considered murder since he was not near enough to harm you. and never shoot at a fleeing assailant. Scrambler, if a man is inside your yard and you shoot him you will go to jail, the law applies to inside your house. imminent danger to life. i have many a friend in jail because they did not distinguish in the house from in the garage.
[/quote]

IMMINENT DANGER is the real factor here.And , how about, the different rules in different states?

What do the rules in Texas say upon this subject?
[/quote]
each state, and in colorado each city has their own ordinances, take new york, no hand guns are allowed, some states place heavy guidelines on knife size, knuckle dusters,batons, clubs, some are fine with them most not. texas is much more liberal bless their hearts. for more info on texas google will answer all you questions


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

As I said, I have little hopes of drawing the slingshot on a man in a timely manner. Don’t count on someone standing 15-20’ away waving a knife, advertising his intent. Chances are that he would be on his victim then pull the knife before the victim was aware of what was happening. As for fumbling for slingshot, ball, loading the pouch, etc., I carry a Dankung type slingshot unnoticed in my hip pocket (it carries flat) charged with a .50 calibre lead ball. The ball is secured in the pouch with a rubber band so everything is one unit. Since it isn’t a true Dankung and made of zinc with lead ball I pass through the metal detectors that I encounter with no difficulty, so far. My primary concern is dogs and when so motivated can move faster than man. My primary weapon is a cane. Tried and proven more than once is my weapon of choice as it goes mostly unnoticed although it is constantly in my hand, and already being in my hand is important. By international law it is considered a medical device and can be carried anywhere. I look at a ss only as optional that giving more reach than my 37” cane, if there is time to bring the ss into play. I can strike to about 8’ in the horizontal with the cane, not depressed as the position would be for a dog. I would prefer not to fully close if possible to engage, although this is what I’ve done in the past except with a blowpipe, the ranges were 8 and 12’. As for coming up against an adversary with knife I’ll take my cane hands down, even to another knife. If I got caught with a pistol, which I don’t want, no doubt they would send me out of the country as I have resident status and not citizenship. I’ve only been in one knife fight, and that’s more than enough to last a life time. And stupid me didn’t bring a knife. My take-a-way worked, but I consider that largely luck and hope not to have that experience again.


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

This is getting serious. Looks like it's time for me to...


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Abe_Stranger said:


> This is getting serious. Looks like it's time for me to...


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## rdmiller3 (Jan 3, 2012)

M_J said:


> I carry mine to shoot cans and bottles on the side of the road.
> "Hey Mr. Mugger, before you stab me let me step back, fish out and load my slingshot. You'll be sorry then!"


Me too. I plink at roadside trash every day during my lunch break. I walk a mile or two along the country road near where I work and there's no shortage of bottles, cans and cups to shoot at.

But when a man in Milwaukee started yelling, "Get the **** of my side of the ****ing street" while coming my way it wasn't my slingshot I unholstered. Shouting, "Back off!" wouldn't have made nearly the same impression if it were my slingshot in my hand. And it wasn't my slingshot I was glad to have while I sat at Sunday breakfast with some friends and wondered whether that nut-job would try coming inside.

According to the "21 foot rule" an attacker can cover about 21 feet in the time it takes a trained professional to draw and fire their sidearm, about 1.5 seconds. I haven't timed how long it takes me to pull out my slingshot, load and shoot but I'm guessing I'd only be safe against an asthmatic attacker at least a full city block away.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Because of this thread I nicknamed my model 37 smith "slingshot". So yes, I do a carry a slingshot for self defense. LOL Chris


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

August West said:


> Because of this thread I nicknamed my model 37 smith "slingshot". So yes, I do a carry a slingshot for self defense. LOL Chris


you are brilliant! mine is also a sling shot small world he he


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

When my friends and I were teenagers we walked through wooded areas, crossed the street and entered another wooded area.
We had our slingshots (Falcon II's often with HD bands) in hand with lead balls loaded in the pouch - ready to draw.
We certainly weren't worried about any bigger kids messing with us. LOL
Those Falcons were intimidating looking - that alone would make people keep there distance.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

carry a dankung slingshot for plinking

would carry 12-mm steel ball if for self-defense purpose.

not good solution though, 12 mm steel ball in the head could kill a guy


----------



## theolithic71 (Jan 2, 2012)

I live in Illinois. Apparently the constitution does not apply here. No concealed carry. Thanks mayors dally/emmanuel


----------



## rdmiller3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Abe_Stranger said:


> Like I said, I'd carry a giant Ruger, if I could, but a SS is all I can manage, especially with a little girl in the house. I wouldn't feel right having something so deadly in my home, even with a gun safe.


So what you want is something which won't accidentally injure family members but is still scary enough to show a potential attacker that you mean business. Something a little odd comes to mind... hear me out, I may not be completely crazy.

Make a frame with a cheap laser pointer built into it. Nothing says "I'm going to shoot you!" like a red laser dot. (That's why I have a Crimson Trace on my little Ruger LCP, so it won't be mistaken for a toy.) You and I know it doesn't make any difference for your aim on a slingshot but *they* don't know that. If all they see is the dot, they might even think you have a gun.


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

rdmiller3 said:


> Like I said, I'd carry a giant Ruger, if I could, but a SS is all I can manage, especially with a little girl in the house. I wouldn't feel right having something so deadly in my home, even with a gun safe.


So what you want is something which won't accidentally injure family members but is still scary enough to show a potential attacker that you mean business. Something a little odd comes to mind... hear me out, I may not be completely crazy.

Make a frame with a cheap laser pointer built into it. Nothing says "I'm going to shoot you!" like a red laser dot. (That's why I have a Crimson Trace on my little Ruger LCP, so it won't be mistaken for a toy.) You and I know it doesn't make any difference for your aim on a slingshot but *they* don't know that.
[/quote]

I like your thinking, RD. I have an old laser pointer that has been begging to be made into something useful. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

theolithic71 said:


> I live in Illinois. Apparently the constitution does not apply here. No concealed carry. Thanks mayors dally/emmanuel


hehehehehehehe


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

rdmiller3 said:


> Like I said, I'd carry a giant Ruger, if I could, but a SS is all I can manage, especially with a little girl in the house. I wouldn't feel right having something so deadly in my home, even with a gun safe.


So what you want is something which won't accidentally injure family members but is still scary enough to show a potential attacker that you mean business. Something a little odd comes to mind... hear me out, I may not be completely crazy.

Make a frame with a cheap laser pointer built into it. Nothing says "I'm going to shoot you!" like a red laser dot. (That's why I have a Crimson Trace on my little Ruger LCP, so it won't be mistaken for a toy.) You and I know it doesn't make any difference for your aim on a slingshot but *they* don't know that. If all they see is the dot, they might even think you have a gun.
[/quote]i would not mount my laser in an ss, but it would stop an attacker in his foot steps if you could manage to hit him in the eyes with the pointer, and do not get a cheap laser pointer its worth going to optotronics.com spend $40 to buy a decent laser that would last you you life, those cheap laser pointers have very weak beams that break up very quickly like a flashlight. and do not buy a red laser the most visible laser to the human eye is the green


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Abe_Stranger said:


> Like I said, I'd carry a giant Ruger, if I could, but a SS is all I can manage, especially with a little girl in the house. I wouldn't feel right having something so deadly in my home, even with a gun safe. My time in the USMC may have something to do with my qualms against guns. Either way, I think an SS is a potentially effective weapon against attackers, given the right design, of course. Your mock-up of the G12 seems like a great deterrent, for example; place it in the right pocket, pre-loaded--blammo! I'd rather get parole for assault for protecting myself than life without parole for shooting someone with a gun, if you know what I mean.


Abe,
A firearm is not going to sneak into your child's room in the middle of the night with bad intentions, or load and cock itself and hide in her toy box. Don't listen to the media's rhetoric, look at the facts yourself, compare how many children are seriously injured each year by the misuse of firearms compared to how many are seriously injured riding bicycles or playing football. You obviously already keep your child away from dangerous chemicals in the house, sharp knives, electrical outlets and scores of other very dangerous household items, there is no reason why you could not also keep her away from your firearm. In a real, honest to goodness, life or death situation I would certainly want more than a laser pointer or a slingshot to protect my family with. Chris


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Keep in mind if you kill someone, not only will you have ended their life, but probably "yours" as well as you know it today.

Sean


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Sean said:


> Keep in mind if you kill someone, not only will you have ended their life, but probably "yours" as well as you know it today.
> 
> Sean


not quite true, the person you might have to fire upon was going to kill or mame you in the first place. secondly there are laws permitting self defense, the use of deadly force, no sane person want to end a life, but one the other hand no sane person wants their life snuffed out either. i see very often where a person defends their home or person during a deadly attack and they are 99% of the time deemed justified. plus working in so many hospitals i have seen the results of people who think "it could never happen to me" the choice is yours, but this is the world we live in.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.


indeed sir, well said!


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

for the opportunity to shoot.a slingshot would be horrible for self defense it takes way too long to load.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Sharkman said:


> As I go through the posts I see a lot of people say that they carry a slingshot every day. Could you tell me, is that so that you can take advantage of shooting whenever possible? I mean does anyone actually carry a slingshot for self-defense? I know a lot of people who have concealed carry permits and carry a handgun for self-defense. I think that's great. I swore to support and defend the consitution that gives them the right to do that. I choose not to. I used to carry a rifle and a handgun as a tool of my trade (military). I've always said that if I every felt the need to carry a firearm again I wouldn't really care if I had a permit or not. Yes, I do own them and can sure as heck use them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This topic comes up every now and then.... It's not a good idea to think of the slingshot as a good defensive weapon to fire at an attacker... IF you were "lucky" enough to actually hit your assailant with a disabling shot... more than likely you'll get arrested and charged with assault with a deadly weapon or even attempted murder, depending on the circumstances and the DA's mood that day.
But used as a striking weapon... it can be very effective indeed.

Part 1 of 10 short videos I did on the subject a while back:





For perspective, keep in mind I am 6'4" tall and Patrick is close to 6'6"... so the slingshot may look smaller, and the movements may seem slow... but they're not really that slow.... And even a giant will stop to pick out a sticker in his foot... most people feel pain and react to it similarly... you just have to know how to inflict it properly is all.


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

VERY cool! This makes more sense. Earlier I'd said that I could see using it similar to a kubotan. I've done some training with that device and it seemed like you could apply many of the same techniques with a slingshot. I worked security a while in a pst life and had the unfortunate need to use some of the kubotan techniques with a pen. Not sure I would have if I'd had time to think about it but I'm not 6' 4" and definitely needed a "force multiplier" at the time.

I'm not sure that I'll start carrying one for self-defense but if you're one of those who carry for plinking - -

Thanks Master Hays!


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

That was an interesting video. Thanks. From the responses I see people are opinionated as to pros and cons in favour of the ss as self defence, and little defining against what. For me in the streets there are many dangers and my best defence is being aware of my surroundings and wit. Such as setting in a bar or park and a stranger strikes up a conversation and I’m asked if I am a tourist. Of course not, even when I am I’m not, as tourists are prime targets since they won’t be around to testify or further aid the authorities. Sure I carry a ss for defence as a small Dankung carries with no problem and if the occasion called for it and being possible I’d bring it into play. Would I rely on it and feel safe because it’s in my hip pocket, of course not. It’s only one of several devices that I carry.


----------



## Alex Jacob (Jan 24, 2010)

Here in Blighty you aren't allowed to carry ANYTHING specifically for self-defence. Not even a brolly. However, you can carry such things for their usual purpose, like staving off the British rain, and thank your stars that you learned the gentlemanly art of Bartitsu, come the fisticuffs.

That said, being a Sporting Shot I carry a catty pretty much all the time - after all, these things take a lot of practice. A catty, for example, like Dankung's Black Pocket Thunder which weighs the best part of half a pound but being ergonomic pretty much melts into a pocket and fits the fist like it was made to measure. Just the thing if the action's too close for a shot.

Of course one is hardly likely to meet a knife-wielding assailant, even here in London. It's the zombies I'm worried about.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Alex Jacob said:


> Here in Blighty you aren't allowed to carry ANYTHING specifically for self-defence. Not even a brolly. However, you can carry such things for their usual purpose, like staving off the British rain, and thank your stars that you learned the gentlemanly art of Bartitsu, come the fisticuffs.
> 
> That said, being a Sporting Shot I carry a catty pretty much all the time - after all, these things take a lot of practice. A catty, for example, like Dankung's Black Pocket Thunder which weighs the best part of half a pound but being ergonomic pretty much melts into a pocket and fits the fist like it was made to measure. Just the thing if the action's too close for a shot.
> 
> Of course one is hardly likely to meet a knife-wielding assailant, even here in London. It's the zombies I'm worried about.


It sounds like our thinking is similar. Bartitsu, La Canne, or whatever school(s) one participates in is well worth it. Did you know at one time a man had to have a license (permit?) to carry a cane in England? A bit of trivia. And there were restrictions, such as beating on a counter top for service. Ya, a Dankung carries well. I hadn't thought of "melt", but that describes it perfectly.


----------

